# My new build won't start, please help!



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
I built my first computer not just on "paper" but by hands, but after putting everything together, nothing happens when I push the ON button.. I build it very carefully with my wrist grounded. The build is:
Intel DX79SI, i7-3820K LGA2011 with Arctic Cooler I30, Gigabyte 670 GTX 2GB, 2x4GB DDR3 Kingston 2400MHz, FSP700-808PN, with 120GB OCZ SSD and all placed in HAF 912 Plus..

The thing is that when I turn on the back power button on Power supply, MOBO starts to light in 3 places... red=the power button, green=the restart button on its right and another green LED shines on the left side of both.. Then when I turn on the power button the Power Supply fan slightly moves and stops, returning to its original place.. then nothing... it is dead.. 

Do you have some ideas whats wrong and what should I do? Thank you guys
Heroic


----------



## Steevo (Sep 28, 2012)

Make sure everything is plugged in correctly for power, and if that fails try a BIOS reset.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2012)

Something grounding out? Make sure your motherboard is screwed in correctly with the standoffs all installed.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

Steevo said:


> Make sure everything is plugged in correctly for power, and if that fails try a BIOS reset.



Yeah, that's maybe the problem.. I'm not sure if everything is plugged right.. I'mm pretty sure about the front panel and main 2x12 power cable, but for CPU supply I had to put two 2x2 cables to make 2x4.. another option is to make 2x4 from 1x2 + 3x2..

There is the GPU too.. the card has 2 power slots on its side (2x3 and 2x4)..


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Something grounding out? Make sure your motherboard is screwed in correctly with the standoffs all installed.



The MOBO is screwed to the case by 9 metal screws with metal extenders.. Or should it be grounded differently?


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Yeah, that's maybe the problem.. I'm not sure if everything is plugged right.. I'mm pretty sure about the front panel and main 2x12 power cable, but for CPU supply I had to put two 2x2 cables to make 2x4.. another option is to make 2x4 from 1x2 + 3x2..
> 
> There is the GPU too.. the card has 2 power slots on its side (2x3 and 2x4)..



Your PSU only has one PCI-E power connector and you need two for your video card. You need a different PSU.


----------



## redeye (Sep 28, 2012)

give it a good COLD boot... LMAO...  sorry... could not resist. (hey, at least there was not any smoke!)

anyways... reseat everything... check that the ram is seated properly... check that all of the components are in working condition... yes its something that you assume, but when you are troubleshooting, everything is suspect.
so, start at the psu, and work from there...

upon reading an intel manual, amazed me with the number of post stages that there are... problem is you may need a POST code reader...


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Your PSU only has one PCI-E power connector and you need two for your video card. You need a different PSU.



Oh... f*ck up... okay, can you tell me which one could be good for this build? Thanks


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Your PSU only has one PCI-E power connector and you need two for your video card. You need a different PSU.



This, why have you used such an old PSU (if it's the correct one I am thinking featured here: http://xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/power-supply-units/fsp-epsilon-700w/ ) for a new high end build? and the card has a 6pin and 8 pin pcie connectors not 2x3 and 2x4. You need a PSU with 2x8pin. Any modern good branded 600w PSU should be fine, look at Corsair, Seasonic, Antec etc.


----------



## TC-man (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

For the time-being, try to rebuild the system with less hardware/components, e.g. just motherboard + cpu + ram + PSU + LCD monitor; then try to boot up the system and see if you can go to the bios. If you can shut down and install the rest of the hardware into the PC.

Also make sure you attach the correct cables for Power button, reset button etc., though you can use the power/reset buttons on the motherboard for the time-being. Furthermore, make sure you have plug in the PSU's 8-pin eps cable into the 8-pin CPU power-connector on the motherboard, besides the 24 pin 12V ATX power-connector.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> This, why have you used such an old PSU (if it's the correct one I am thinking featured here: http://xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/power-supply-units/fsp-epsilon-700w/ ) for a new high end build? and the card has a 6pin and 8 pin pcie connectors not 2x3 and 2x4. You need a PSU with 2x8pin. Any modern good branded 600w PSU should be fine, look at Corsair, Seasonic, Antec etc.



I see it now.. Thanks for explaining me.. My friend helped me with choosing the supply, I trusted him.. so the 8 pin, more clever now, thanks


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> I see it now.. Thanks for explaining me.. My friend helped me with choosing the supply, I trusted him.. so the 8 pin, more clever now, thanks



Where are you from and where do you normally buy your components from, I will have a look for some suitable PSU's for you  

And your friend is a n00b, give him a slap when you see him next


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2012)

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...

That one seems like a good deal

But I'm guessing your not from the us XD


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Where are you from and where do you normally buy your components from, I will have a look for some suitable PSU's for you
> 
> And your friend is a n00b, give him a slap when you see him next



Nah, he's good friend  I already forgave him.. I'm from Prague, Czech Republic.. you already know the build... and I'd like to buy it in www.alza.cz it is little bit more expensive, but great service.. Thanks!


----------



## TC-man (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> I see it now.. Thanks for explaining me.. My friend helped me with choosing the supply, I trusted him.. so the 8 pin, more clever now, thanks



Is this one the Fortron PSU you mentioned? If it is, then you have 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E power-connectors. Check your Fortron PSU before buying a new one.


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 28, 2012)

TC-man said:


> Is this one the Fortron PSU you mentioned? If it is, then you have 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E power-connectors. Check your Fortron PSU before buying a new one.



Nice find, hopefully this is the case and he won't have to buy a new one


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

TC-man said:


> Is this one the Fortron PSU you mentioned? If it is, then you have 2x 6+2 pin PCI-E power-connectors. Check your Fortron PSU before buying a new one.



Yes, it is....... Then, where is the problem? ok, the GPU card has 6pin put in and 8pin reduction to 2 molexes.. so should I change the molexes to 6+2? and how? the +2 from right side?


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Yes, it is....... Then, where is the problem? ok, the GPU card has 6pin put in and 8pin reduction to 2 molexes.. so should I change the molexes to 6+2? and how? the +2 from right side?



You don't need  to use molex, you have the correct 6+2 pin pcie cables, you should plug them direct into your GPU.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Yes, it is....... Then, where is the problem? ok, the GPU card has 6pin put in and 8pin reduction to 2 molexes.. so should I change the molexes to 6+2? and how? the +2 from right side?



Ok that didn't help.. the GPU is well placed now.. the CPU doesn't have any other options too... my friend is not a retard (thank god).. so I'm going to sleep, continue tomorrow maybe removing the GPU card and try it without how TC-man said.. Thanks for help


----------



## TC-man (Sep 28, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Yes, it is....... Then, where is the problem? ok, the GPU card has 6pin put in and 8pin reduction to 2 molexes.. so should I change the molexes to 6+2? and how? the +2 from right side?



I guess you have the Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce model, hence the requirement for a 8 pin & 6-pin PCI-E power connectors instead of two 6-pin PCI-E power connectors). Anyway, if that PSU is the one you have, then you can use the 2+6-pin and another 6-pin (without using the extra 2-pin that's attached with it) PCI-E power connector to connect it to the VGA card, so you don't have to use some molex adapter.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

TC-man said:


> I guess you have the Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce model, hence the requirement for a 8 pin & 6-pin PCI-E power connectors instead of two 6-pin PCI-E power connectors). Anyway, if that PSU is the one you have, then you can use the 2+6-pin and another 6-pin (without using the extra 2-pin that's attached with it) PCI-E power connector to connect it to the VGA card, so you don't have to use some molex adapter.



That's what I did exactly, so it seems solution lies elsewhere... Could it be that PSU is overloaded or something?


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 29, 2012)

Is the PSU !! 

You need a decent PSU for that build !


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 29, 2012)

make sure those little small connectors are plugged in right, you know the ones that control the leds on the power button. this happened to me earlier, had that little pin plugged in a different way.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> make sure those little small connectors are plugged in right, you know the ones that control the leds on the power button. this happened to me earlier, had that little pin plugged in a different way.



I unplugged them all, tried to start the MOBO with the start button and the same story happened 

We discussed the PSU before, this one should be okay..


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2012)

So many things can go wrong when assembling a build, and it can happen to experienced builders as well, so don't get discouraged
Perhaps a few pictures could help a lot to spot a badly placed cable or other errors you might made.

Also: this is from the manual of your motherboard, I wonder if it helps to track down the problem:
	
	



```
[I][B]Table 18. Front-panel Power LED Blink Codes[/B][/I]
[B]Processor initialization complete:[/B] On when the system powers up, then off for 0.5 seconds.
[B]POST complete:[/B] On when the system powers up, then off for 0.5 seconds.
[B]BIOS update in progress:[/B] Off when the update begins, then on for 0.5 seconds, then off for 0.5 seconds. The pattern repeats until the BIOS update is complete.
[B]Video error:[/B] On-off (0.5 seconds each) two times, then 3.0 second pause (off), entire pattern repeats (blink and pause) until the system is powered off.
[B]Memory error:[/B] On-off (0.5 seconds each) three times, then 3.0 second pause (off), entire pattern repeats (blinks and pause) until the system is powered off.
[B]Thermal trip warning:[/B] On-off (0.5 seconds each) four times, then 3.0 second pause (off), entire pattern repeats (blinks and pause) until the sixteenth blink, then ends.
```


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2012)

I understand that you used now directly the PCI-E power connectors like 1x6 pin and 1x6+2.
Have you connected the 4+4 pin to CPU power?
On the other hand, you say you have 2 sticks of RAM, whereas X79 can use quad channel. Have you inserted them accordingly? Try to boot with only one stick.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, I made some pictures, adding it in few moments...

Ikafura: Thanks for cheering me up  The codes didn't help, all that happens is the red LED front light goes blink and dies... For sure much less than 0.5 secs..


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I understand that you used now directly the PCI-E power connectors like 1x6 pin and 1x6+2.
> Have you connected the 4+4 pin to CPU power?
> On the other hand, you say you have 2 sticks of RAM, whereas X79 can use quad channel. Have you inserted them accordingly? Try to boot with only one stick.



Hi, I read in the manual for fewer than 4 DIMMs insert in the blue brackets... so I did as on the pics down.. The GPU card was inserted how you say, the CPU is still inserted 4+4..


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

didn't want to show up, so here are the links...
http://postimage.org/image/mvgkwzdij/
http://postimage.org/image/tv85ad3lv/


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2012)

Heroic said:


> The codes didn't help, all that happens is the red LED front light goes blink and dies... For sure much less than 0.5 secs..



Is it the same if there is no ram and/or video card in the system? Is there any number on the post code displayer?
Also: disconnect everything else from the motherboard (e.g: HDD, ODD, etc, so everything what you don't need for a post), and continue like that.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Is it the same if there is no ram and/or video card in the system? Is there any number on the post code displayer?
> Also: disconnect everything else from the motherboard (e.g: HDD, ODD, etc, so everything what you don't need for a post), and continue like that.



Same for only 1 RAM, now there is missing HDD, ODD, GPU... only MOBO, 1 DIMM and Front panel left..


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2012)

Heroic said:


> didn't want to show up, so here are the links...
> http://postimage.org/image/mvgkwzdij/
> http://postimage.org/image/tv85ad3lv/



Never used that board, but don't you need to put those rams into Dimm1 and Dimm2, or is it like that now, they put it somehow on different sides?


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Never used that board, but don't you need to put those rams into Dimm1 and Dimm2, or is it like that now, they put it somehow on different sides?



Well, the problem is I can't do that.. the cooler is just too big  There is no other blue bracket left then the one on the end.. But I tried to start the system with only one DIMM and it does the same.. the fan moves a little and dies..


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Well, the problem is I can't do that.. the cooler is just too big  There is no other blue bracket left then the one on the end.. But I tried to start the system with only one DIMM and it does the same.. the fan moves a little and dies..



Sorry if I reply a little late, but I have to deal with the kid in the meantime 
Disconnect everything from the motherboard, no fans, no leds, (you have a power led on the right of the diagnostic display), , no usb, no video card, nothing, just the ram and the cpu, and lets see if it can pass the cpu check or not. Look carefully at the power led on the motherboard (0.5 sec is a very short time!) , and also do a bios reset, lets have a clear start.


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

It did something different! I pressed the Power button and the fan started to rotate for the time the button was pressed.. blue LED light up too in the info panel, but after 1 sec max it all died again... I did it again to locate the blue LED and it is HDD.. I'm pretty sure VR LED lid too..

No worries about your kid, computers are not that important


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

It worked! I've connected CPU FAN and HDD, the whole computer started up, info numbers and LED lights went crazy and after several seconds it stopped on value 5A.. it was beeping in that time.. I turned it off, which was mistake maybe, so I'll RESET it and than turn it on again and wait until all is done?


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

now the info panel says E9, so it means I'm able to get to BIOS setup! Whohoo!! Thanks guys  I'm not sure what was it, but it seems to me it was loose FAN CPU cable.. I'll try to add one by one component until I connect monitor..


----------



## Crap Daddy (Sep 29, 2012)

Keep us posted. I'm very curious to see what happens when you insert the card.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm glad things started to get into motion after all. I will be back after lunch time, and will continue to help if needed, good luck


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, I think I got it... it is the FAN... there are two internal FANs in the case - front and rear.. both are powered up through molexes.. but than there goes from PSU a smaller voltage input and I put it in the front fan! I got confused by manual ( http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20560/eng/DX79SI_ProductGuide02_English.pdf page 55) thinking that I have to put it in one or second.. so that's maybe it! Going to add GPU..


----------



## Heroic (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes! All in, all works! I'm in BIOS! so it was my BIG BIG BAD... Thank you guys, with your help, I understood more things and got to Builder lvl 2


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 29, 2012)

Heroic said:


> Yes! All in, all works! I'm in BIOS! so it was my BIG BIG BAD... Thank you guys, with your help, I understood more things and got to Builder lvl 2



Glad you managed to sort it out, have fun


----------

